

Selecting an Attorney for new startup - ideas101
http://blog.blist.com/index.php/2007/09/10/startup-advice-selecting-an-attorney/

======
earle
I highly recommend Perkins Coie (www.perkinscoie.com)

------
chaostheory
this is one important subject that doesn't get much air time on yc

